# Hood Cleaning Forum?



## jgonza (Jul 9, 2017)

Hello everyone, awhile back I read on here somewhere a rumor of a hood cleaning forum being fired up. (on my old account).

I have searched the web but can't find anything about this. Does anyone know anything about a forum specifically for hood cleaners?? That would be awesome. Thanks all!


----------



## JimWeber (Sep 21, 2017)

Are you looking for a Hood Cleaning Company?
My friend owns a company up in Sudbury Ontario...
I am in North Bay.
If you need a hand call him 
http://www.sudburycommercialhoodcleaning.com


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Uhhh...


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Who's gonna wash the rest of the car?


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ridesarize said:


> Who's gonna wash the rest of the car?


I was thinking about the rest of the sweatshirt.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

I was thinking Tony Saprano.


----------

